# chipped diesels



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi 
This subject has probably been aired before.
My base vehicle is a 2.8 jtd. Has anyone out there had this engine chipped and if so what benefits have you noticed.
Thanks for you help

Regards Dave P


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes it has been aired before; it seems MHF swearing to mention the 'search' word :-(

Many have a power or smart box instead of the chip; there are important subtleties between the two.

I have a van Aaken box, which is great.

Dave


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

How did your insurance company react to the fact that you have had the engine power increased?

Several insurance companies have said that they will not insure chipped vans.


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

our 2.8 jtd is at 175hp

the three insurance companies i spoke with were not bothered in the slightest that the mh was chipped, all they were interested in was the fact it was a 2.8

when i asked they said they know people are not going to go whizzing around and the chipping is for economy and more torque

a non chipped 747 is really rather slow whereas ours is quite spritely and nips up those motorway hills quite nicely

go for it i would say


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Safeguard "reacted" by thanking me for letting me know and confirming there was no premium increase.

When I rang to renew, I asked neutrally about the issue and was told it was already logged on my file.

Dave


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

That's good news as I am with Safeguard.

In the past I have found that insurance companies react quite differently to the same problem.

When I suffered from "racing heart" problems (SVNRT) one insurance wanted me to pay the first £10000 in the USA and the first £3000 in Europe. 

Another wanted to charge me an extra £70 on the premium.

I chose the latter as I could easily afford £70 but could never contemplate risking £10000.


----------

